# Beach day today!!!



## fpnmf (Feb 18, 2013)

Had baked oysters and fried grouper  (fresh).

A walk on the beach and a stop at our favorite nursery...

Now its nap time..

    Life is good here in the panhandle...

       Craig













oysters.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 18, 2013


















P1010003 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 18, 2013


















P1010005 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 18, 2013


















P1010006.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 18, 2013


















P1010007.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 18, 2013


















P1010008.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 18, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well Craig...it's a tough life but someone's gotta do it!!!  LOL

Beautiful day!

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2013)

Makes me want go catch a flight back to Kauai! Oh well at least I got to work outside today!


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 18, 2013)

A little less than 6 weeks and I'll be back walking on the beach in SE Georgia. Thanks for the beautiful pics!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 18, 2013)

You sure do have a hard life lol


----------



## linguica (Feb 18, 2013)

Love BBQ'ed oysters.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice..... glad you enjoyed it....  did the oysters work ??   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## linguica (Feb 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice..... glad you enjoyed it....  did the oysters work ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the trailer is a rockin, don't come a knockin.


----------

